
Meditation and yoga enlarge ego, study shows - gnicholas
https://qz.com/1307380/yoga-and-meditation-boost-your-ego-say-psychology-researchers/
======
kup0
The meditation study in particular seems to equate self-esteem and ego- is
that a valid analysis? That seems like a fundamental flaw.

Does feeling the benefit of something and affirming this on a questionnaire
equate to inflated ego? Not so sure about that.

